# Dudley Mass. Bike SWAP MEET & VINTAGE ANTIQUE Bicycle Show



## tanksalot (Jul 5, 2017)

Dudley Mass. Bike SWAP MEET & VINTAGE ANTIQUE Bicycle Show (Dudley)

Annual Summer SHOW

Bicycle Show and Swap Meet

SUNDAY August 6 Dudley, MA

BRING OUT YOUR OLD BICYCLES TO SHOW AND SELL. COME FIND THE BIKE OF YOUR DREAMS
ALWAYS FREE ADMISSION to the PUBLIC & STILL ONLY $25 per space
OUTDOORS in back parking lot with parking for 400 cars, or Indoors if it rains
Easy Load In, Easy Load Out
ALL THINGS BICYCLE
HIGHWHEEL, ROAD, 3-SPEEDS, ATB, BMX and BEYOND
Not just old stuff!
Parts, Factory Reps, Ephemera
WHO: Anyone who likes bicycles, art objects, or technology
WHAT: Bicycle show and swap meet with bikes and parts for sale from many vendors
WHEN: Sunday August 6 , 2017
WHERE: At the Historic Stevens Mill Building behind the BP Gas station at 10 West Main ST Dudley MA 01571
HOW: Just Arrive at the Mill. Enter through the front entrance and be prepared to see a mouthwatering array of great bicycles and parts and accessories for sale and show.
HOW MUCH? General Public: FREE ADMISSION
HOW MUCH? Dealer Spaces: $25 each
TIME: 7:00 am until 2:30pm
Note: Outdoor show if not raining . If indoors Dealers can load in at 5 am the day of the show.
Opens to the Public at 7 am and runs till you leave

Please join us for a day of fun with Bicycles, Bicycles and More Bicycles and bike parts and accessories too.
From High Wheel Ordinaries to Hard Tire safety bicycles. From Balloon Tire cruisers to Stingray style banana seat bikes right through to Classic road and Modern Road and mountain bikes. And lots of 3-speeds.
We will have something for everyone.

ALL MAKES AND MODELS WELCOME AND REPRESENTED.

BIKES AND PARTS for SALE and for SHOW with Peoples Choice awards at the end of the day.

Bike Shops, Reps, Manufacturers, Dealers, Collectors, even just the Curious....Come see what this crazy hobby has to offer.


----------



## catfish (Jul 5, 2017)

Great news!


----------



## mike j (Jul 6, 2017)

Yeah, I've been waiting for this!


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 8, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## catfish (Jul 8, 2017)

Always a great show!


----------



## Barto (Jul 10, 2017)

Good  News, been waiting for this!  I'll make a list of what I need

Bart


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Jul 11, 2017)

I will be on Family Vacation, so bummed about that, but I will share on all my social media. 

http://bikekarma.podbean.com

http://facebook.com/BikeKarma/

www.instagram.com/bike_karma/

Check out the show if you want to get in the mood, like NPR's All things Considered and Car Talk rolled into one just talking about Bicycles of every type and vintage...


----------



## mike j (Jul 24, 2017)

It's getting close, you never know what's gonna show up there. Here are a couple from last fall's show.


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 31, 2017)

The Dudley Massachusetts show this Sunday August 6 !!!


----------



## mike j (Aug 3, 2017)

... and forecast is looking great, knock on wood.


----------



## Barto (Aug 4, 2017)

OK all you sellers, please don't forget the NUTS,  BOLTS AND BRAKETS!   My main shopping goal is to find a nice set of middleweight wheels for my daughters 1959 Columbia.  New Departure 1/2 inch pitch is preference.- Please bri g them if ya got them...  Hers have too much rust and the hubs are no name junk.
No rust please, nice only...PM me as well

Thx,

Bart


----------



## WVBicycles (Aug 5, 2017)

I will be setting up tomorrow at Dudley bringing a pre war men's Columbia tourist, a Firestone or Western Flyer balloon, a Scwhinn Paramount MTB, a restored Proflex, a Roberts custom single speed and a few other rides. I will also have road bike parts, etc please stop by and say hello I will be in a red Jeep Grand Cherokee with a Uhaul trailer.


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 5, 2017)

Coming from RI & NH~ Nate / KRAKATOA, Five Bike Mykey D, and Eldorado Russello!!


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Aug 6, 2017)

Nice show, good times & got almost everything on my current wish list. Caber's in attendance, that I can remember; dfa242, tanksalot, rusty jones, Bri in Ri, Krakatoa, tech549, Bikeyard, and a few others that this ole brain can't remember at the moment.


----------



## mike j (Aug 6, 2017)

... a few more...


----------



## mike j (Aug 6, 2017)

..and one for the road.


----------



## Barto (Aug 6, 2017)

Ok, got me a repop Columbia tank for my  Son in laws bike...he's doing a 49 Rat and this should pretty good on it..,now I need a seat.  Got a mirror for my other daughters bike period and it looks great.  Main goal was to find some middleweight wheels, no joy.  Met one vendor who told me he had a great set he left at home, he told me the same thing at the last swap.

Oh well, had fun!


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 6, 2017)

Good seeing you guys, as always - a few more pics.


----------



## catfish (Aug 6, 2017)

Looks like another great show.


----------



## WVBicycles (Aug 6, 2017)

another great Dudley show I sold my beloved Roberts custom single speed and I also sold my 1985 Specialized Stumpjumper Sport which made me happy. Picked up some good quality roadies for under a $100 so it was a good day and an awesome swap.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 6, 2017)

Looks like fun. Curious how much the Hawthorne on the front of that guy's truck was? Love those colors.


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 6, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Looks like fun. Curious how much the Hawthorne on the front of that guy's truck was? Love those colors.



1 k


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 6, 2017)

Who had the Elgin Black Hawk / Falcon ? Did it sell right away ?   I never saw it .


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 7, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> 1 k



 Did it sell? Who owned It?

I think Ive SEEN one of those before...???


----------



## miskeeta (Aug 7, 2017)

bikesnbuses said:


> Did it sell? Who owned It?
> 
> I think Ive SEEN one of those before...???
> View attachment 656847



Sale Pending


----------



## tech549 (Aug 8, 2017)

bikesnbuses said:


> Did it sell? Who owned It?
> 
> I think Ive SEEN one of those before...???
> View attachment 656847



hi jeff what happened to this bike?you still have it?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 8, 2017)

tech549 said:


> hi jeff what happened to this bike?you still have it?



uhhh yes..its one of my keepers


----------



## Barto (Aug 8, 2017)

bikesnbuses said:


> Did it sell? Who owned It?
> 
> I think Ive SEEN one of those before...???
> View attachment 656847



Is that a Side Car????Oh Yeah...any chance of seeing more of this bike with side car???


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 8, 2017)

bikesnbuses said:


> Did it sell? Who owned It?
> 
> I think Ive SEEN one of those before...???
> View attachment 656847



One of my all time favorites, love the colors.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 8, 2017)

Barto said:


> Is that a Side Car????Oh Yeah...any chance of seeing more of this bike with side car???






 
I purchased the reproduction Pal-Car side car from Mr.McCasky


----------



## tech549 (Aug 8, 2017)

I cant find it but I believe a member posted one of these a while back,as a new find and was asking questions about it.had the shifter in the tank!


----------



## Barto (Aug 8, 2017)

bikesnbuses said:


> View attachment 657279
> I purchased the reproduction Pal-Car side car from Mr.McCasky



This thing is so awesome...I googled it and the only thing that came up is your bike..even cooler?


----------



## tech549 (Aug 8, 2017)

tech549 said:


> I cant find it but I believe a member posted one of these a while back,as a new find and was asking questions about it.had the shifter in the tank!



 ok I found it 

1941 all american


----------



## Barto (Aug 10, 2017)

Hey all, not that I don't spend enough money on all my hobbies and I know we just had Dudley....are there any other Swaps in the area?  I know there used to be one in Munson Ma. but haven't seen that one in a few years.  Copek is in NY and that only an hr. plus away (never been but plan on it next time).   Anything else???


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 14, 2017)

Barto said:


> Hey all, not that I don't spend enough money on all my hobbies and I know we just had Dudley....are there any other Swaps in the area?  I know there used to be one in Munson Ma. but haven't seen that one in a few years.  Copek is in NY and that only an hr. plus away (never been but plan on it next time).   Anything else???




Nothing that I am aware of. I've often thought of trying my hand at putting one on in Westfield Mass but not sure if there would be enough interest to make it work.


----------



## catfish (Aug 14, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> Nothing that I am aware of. I've often thought of trying my hand at putting one on in Westfield Mass but not sure if there would be enough interest to make it work.


----------



## Barto (Aug 14, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> Nothing that I am aware of. I've often thought of trying my hand at putting one on in Westfield Mass but not sure if there would be enough interest to make it work.



I would attend that for sure....it's in my backyard.....I could buy stuff, take it home and come back for a second load


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 14, 2017)

It might be something to look into then. We have the Columbia Green-way Rail Trail that runs right by the Columbia factory for a place to ride from the show.


----------



## Barto (Aug 14, 2017)

A friend of mine used to work there


----------



## catfish (Aug 15, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> It might be something to look into then. We have the Columbia Green-way Rail Trail that runs right by the Columbia factory for a place to ride from the show.




Please do! I'm interested.


----------



## higgens (Aug 17, 2017)

How much was the red and blue Shelby? Thanks


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 18, 2017)

higgens said:


> How much was the red and blue Shelby? Thanks



I think it was $700 but don't quote me on that.


----------

